
How China is using QR codes - imartin2k
https://a16z.com/2019/10/30/the-power-of-qr-codes/
======
DHPersonal
I think WeChat’s dominance is what makes QR codes possible. The U.S. seemed to
go the route of distributing these services across official apps for each of
the products.

------
glofish
_users can do a QR code or facial recognition scan to receive up to 31 inches
of toilet paper_

 _The introduction of these smart toilet paper dispensers has reduced toilet
paper use in Suzhou’s public restrooms by 80 percent_

A valid use-case, though made me chuckle.

Would you want the public restroom to scan your face to get toilet paper?

~~~
zachguo
Whenever a new technology matures, people would create a bunch of nonsense
products anyway. Remember radium condoms? [https://gizmodo.com/once-upon-a-
time-we-used-radium-condoms-...](https://gizmodo.com/once-upon-a-time-we-used-
radium-condoms-for-glow-in-th-5869753)

------
zachguo
Another good use case of QR codes is to log in or sign up services on TVs and
laptops. Scan once, then it's done. You don't need to enter the activation URL
on another device or use any password manager.

~~~
m-p-3
I use a QR code in a photo frame to connect guests to my guest network at
home. Works well enough.

------
nayuki
This article really seems to view China through rose-tinted glasses.

